# How do I prevent my skin from dullness and pimples?



## Srijana_01 (Sep 19, 2021)

I have tried so many things on my face it didn't work well for me. So I just want to try those things or making a new routine that actually helps me to solve all these problems.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2021)

What products and methods have you tried? What's your current skincare routine? What's your skintype?


----------



## mirandamir (Sep 22, 2021)

Same question as above. Also remember, it has to be consistent. I used to buy a lot of those trendy skincare hacks but it didn't work for me. I think it best to get advice from a dermatologist, so they can recommend the perfect skincare routine for you. I had the same dilemma before and have tried A LOT but after visiting a dermatologist he laid down all the flaws in my routine.


----------



## eloisemadison (Nov 8, 2021)

I think Facials can help you to prevent dullness and pimples. Facial treatment is the best way to improve blood circulation and reduce itchiness. It helps to make skin soft and flawless. You should consult a professional expert for this treatment. I personally like EM's Esthetics in Vancouver for my skincare treatment and it is a very relaxing place.


----------



## Maryy (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm probably going to say the obvious now, but... There are a lot of causes of dull skin, but these are the most common: not enough exfoliating, the air and atmosphere that you are in every day, stress, your diet and not drinking enough water and of course using the wrong products.

And what about pimples? When it comes to clear skin, pay attention to what you put on your face - like cleansers, moisturizers, and makeup - and what you don't - like unwanted bacteria from your fingers or dirty brushes and sponges. If you've tried so many things and nothing works, make an appointment with a dermatologist. They may prescribe treatments like antibiotics or prescription medications to help clear your skin.


----------

